# Himalayan x Sepia?



## KaineHill (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello guys,

I was wondering if you could help me out with coloring questions. I received two mice lately, both with unknown genotypes. The buck is supposed to be a Himalayan and the pregnant doe was supposed to be a Sepia Fox. They're integrated into seperate groups now, but 9 days ago the babies were born and now I was hoping to get some help in ruling out certain genes.

Rosie (mom)









David (dad)









With a Himalayan x Sepia, the litter would likely consist of Burmese, Sepia, Himi and PEW though, which it doesn't. At least I don't think so.

The litter:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Apparently both parents are carriers of the Satin gene, since 1,5 and 8 appear to be satin.
- 1,4,5 and 6 seem to have the some color, just distorted by the satin gene. 
- Same goes for 2,7,8 and 9. 
- On the second picture 2 looks significantly more white, while in RL all just look pretty.. white. Or maybe SUPER light off-white, but I don't think so.
- 3 and 10 also have the same color, which is lighter than the brown-ish ones and darker than the potential himis.


----------

